# Quiet Pellet Gun?



## fishinknots (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Gamo Big Cat, powerful but just too loud for the neighborhood. Real rifles are out of question.

Any suggestion on "quieter" pellet guns? BB is fine, too, as long as it's got enough power for some squirrel kicking.

Thanks~


----------



## turky93 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty much all of the single cock gamos are loud. Even the "silenced" ones make a loud crack. Id go with one of the multi pump types if you need it to be quiet.


----------



## NDFAN (Feb 13, 2010)

i have heard that these are quiet.

http://gamowhisper.com/


----------



## turky93 (Feb 13, 2010)

Not to be argumentative, but I have one, and it isn't as quiet as they'd have you believe.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 13, 2010)

good info.... thanks......


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 13, 2010)

I had a beeman break down under 1000 fps it was pretty quiet.  do you just not want a rifle because its loud?  you could go .22 sub sonic with a can and it would be almost silent.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 13, 2010)

I use CCI .22 CB cap shorts.  Out of a bolt-action they are quieter than most pellet guns.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 13, 2010)

I didn't want to go to rifles because that could cause even more trouble in this neighborhood for just squirrel problems in the backyard. I need to convince some of the neighbors it's not hunting....... Thanks......   -Brad


----------



## TheBishop (Feb 13, 2010)

Go to wal-mart and get a daisey pump master 880 800fps 10 pump.  Safe for neighborhoods, somewhat quiet, and you have a choice, to Kill, or just sting your target.  $50, comes with a scope (albeit a terrible one).


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks. I will go check it out. 

Bishop, that's got to be  a 10 pounder in your pic?


----------



## biggsteve (Feb 15, 2010)

try a 'wrist rocket' sling shot.


----------



## mcbrayerg (Feb 17, 2010)

If you really want to get something quiet yet effective check these out:

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pcp

They are a little pricey but they will do the job very quietly.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 18, 2010)

Wish there was kind of a noise scale for comparison among all these..... is there?


----------



## turky93 (Feb 18, 2010)

The multi pump guns will be the quietest.


----------



## Mr7mag (Feb 18, 2010)

*Quiet Pellet gun - options*

I used to shoot them with a wrist rocket and round lead balls from my .54 caliber muzzle loader.
Also, you could shoot them with your bow and blunt points. 
They'll mash em good and don't make noise to bother neighbors.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 19, 2010)

gas guns will be quieter than the spring piston, but high powered gas guns tend to be pricey.


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Feb 19, 2010)

Pcp's are nice and quiet and have plenty of knock down but like mentioned earlier they are a bit high but it's like having another real nice rifle.


----------



## Paleo (Mar 7, 2010)

I've got a "tuned" Diana 34 springer (RWS) in .22 that only makes a very soft "clink" noise when you fire it. The sound of the pellet hitting a trap,can, or backstop 30 yards away is louder.I'm not sure what exactly makes it so quiet but it doesn't diesel and has that heavy tar lube on the mainspring.I got it from Mike Melick in Iowa. He mostly sells and tunes the Chinese guns. I don't know if they are all as quiet or if they have to be tuned in a certain way.
http://www.airgunartisans.com/flyingdragon/


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 7, 2010)

TheBishop said:


> Go to wal-mart and get a daisey pump master 880 800fps 10 pump.  Safe for neighborhoods, somewhat quiet, and you have a choice, to Kill, or just sting your target.  $50, comes with a scope (albeit a terrible one).



Ditto. I had one when I was a teenager. I'd have days where I could kill a dozen squirrels.....and I lived in a pretty tight-knit neighborhood. No one ever said anything.

After a LOT of trial/error/practice...the scope on mine was pretty accurate with pellets.


----------

